# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرم شماره‌ 2 اتصراف‌ برای ثبت نام کنکور 98

## Shah1n

سلام دوستان
من آبان ماه امسال ۹۷ انصراف دادم و هیچ مشکلی برای شرکت در کنکور 98 ندارم
آیا لازمه فرم شماره 2 انصراف از تحصیل داخل دفترچه رو پر کنم؟
چون احتیاج داره برم وزارتخونه واسه امضا
خیلیا میگن کاربرد نداره استفاده نمیشه
دانشگاه هم پرسیدم سر سری جواب دادن گفتن نمیخواد میترسم چون حوصله نداشتن اینجوری جواب دادن
چون میخوام دانشگاه فرهنگیان شرکت کنم نمیخوام بعدن مشکلی پیش بیاد

----------


## Pooya_77

> سلام دوستان
> من آبان ماه امسال ۹۷ انصراف دادم و هیچ مشکلی برای شرکت در کنکور 98 ندارم
> آیا لازمه فرم شماره 2 انصراف از تحصیل داخل دفترچه رو پر کنم؟
> چون احتیاج داره برم وزارتخونه واسه امضا
> خیلیا میگن کاربرد نداره استفاده نمیشه
> دانشگاه هم پرسیدم سر سری جواب دادن گفتن نمیخواد میترسم چون حوصله نداشتن اینجوری جواب دادن
> چون میخوام دانشگاه فرهنگیان شرکت کنم نمیخوام بعدن مشکلی پیش بیاد


صفحه 4 دفترچه ثبت نامو بخون

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shah1n

> صفحه 4 دفترچه ثبت نامو بخون
> 
> Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


اونو خوندم ولی جوابمو نداد فقط نوشته که اون برگه باید توسط دانشگاه پر بشه
دانشگاه هم میگه نیاز نیست و صرفا برگه انصراف خود دانشگاه نیازه
میخواستم بدونم اگه پر نشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام دوستان
> من آبان ماه امسال ۹۷ انصراف دادم و هیچ مشکلی برای شرکت در کنکور 98 ندارم
> آیا لازمه فرم شماره 2 انصراف از تحصیل داخل دفترچه رو پر کنم؟
> چون احتیاج داره برم وزارتخونه واسه امضا
> خیلیا میگن کاربرد نداره استفاده نمیشه
> دانشگاه هم پرسیدم سر سری جواب دادن گفتن نمیخواد میترسم چون حوصله نداشتن اینجوری جواب دادن
> چون میخوام دانشگاه فرهنگیان شرکت کنم نمیخوام بعدن مشکلی پیش بیاد


اون فرم برای الان نیست، برای زمانیه که میخوای دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی!

----------


## Pooya_77

> اونو خوندم ولی جوابمو نداد فقط نوشته که اون برگه باید توسط دانشگاه پر بشه
> دانشگاه هم میگه نیاز نیست و صرفا برگه انصراف خود دانشگاه نیازه
> میخواستم بدونم اگه پر نشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


اون برای دانشگاه جدیده

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## kimia1996

سلام.یه سوال.من از دانشگاه روزانه انصراف دادم امسال و جریمه رو هم ندادم.برای فرم شماره 2 حتما باید با دلنشگاه تسویه کنیم،

----------

